# Sockert und IP im Zusammenhang mit einen Prozess



## DennisXX (9. Aug 2011)

Hi Folks !

Ich habe mal wieder ne Frage an euch. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ganz im Allgemein sagen, was man im Zusammenhang mit einem Prozess / Betriebssystemprozess oder einem Socket in Verbindung mit einer IP Adresse versteht?

Ich habe diese Begriffe mal im Zusammenhang mit dem Internet aufgeschnappt, kann aber damit noch nicht allzuviel wirklich anfangen. Angeblich soll ein solcher Prozess auch an einem dieser Socket "horchen" können, was das auch immer genau bedeuten mag!?

Danke schön für eure Unterstützung!

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## dayaftereh (9. Aug 2011)

Prozesse und Sockets

Socket heißt eigentlich Socket API und ist ein Modul/Libary das es einem ermöglicht eine Verbindung zu einem anderen Rechner bzw Prozess aufbaut.

Ich denke mal was eine Prozess ist ist klar. Ein Prozess öffnet jetzt zu einem anderen rechner ein Verbindung über die Socket API, das bedeutet das Betriebsystem mach einen Port für den Prozess auf und stellt dann die Verbindung her. Kommen jetzt daten an den Rechner mit der gerade geöffneten Port dann leitet das Betribsystem die daten an den Prozess weiter! Das heißt du hast:

Prozess -> Port -> IP-Adresse -> Netzwerk/INet -> IP-Adress -> Port -> Prozess

Lauchen/Horchen

Das bedeutet ein Prozess hört auf einem Port und wartet das Daten/Verbindungen eingehen. z.b. der web-Server horcht auf dem Port 80, wenn du jetzt im web-Browser die Seite auf rufst dann verbindet sich dein Web-Browser über die Socket API mit dem WebServer an den Port 80.Da dann der WebServer deine IP und Port kennt, kann er die an deine Prozess vom web-Browser antworten!

Hoffe das ist soweit klar!


----------



## Marcinek (9. Aug 2011)

Hallo Dennis,

obwohl ich natürlich nichts gegen Fragen habe, aber gibt es bei dir in der Firma keine Bücher?

Zunächst hast du ja recht gute und komplexe Fragen gestellt. Aber momentan scheint das ja in die absoluten Basics, die hundertfach im Internet stehen, abzugleiten.

Wenn du dich für die Materie interessierst schlage ich vor du liest dazu die entsprechende Lektüre


----------



## DennisXX (11. Aug 2011)

Hi Folks !

Kann mir vielelicht jemand von euch einmal ganz genau erläutern, was man unter einem offenen Port versteht?

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## Marcinek (11. Aug 2011)

Google kaputt? ;D

Offene Ports ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------

